# Member Needed Alabama



## tuffenough (Sep 11, 2007)

We have one opening in our club which is located in Gees Bend on the Alabama River near Camden Al in Wilcox County (Alabama Black Belt). The club has approximatly 1600 acres and has been trophy managed for 20+ years.Same members for the most part. I have posted a few pictures on the bragging board under (few Alabama bucks and more Alabama bucks so you can see what we harvest) We have four members  three from Atlanta one from Alabama and are looking for one more. Rules fairly simple.
1.Abide by all Al game laws
2.Only eight points are better outside the ears
3.Does may be harvested before 12 noon only in the woods no does may be shot on greenfeilds.
4.Immediate family  wife and children always welcome members are limited to one guest (family constitutes guest)
5. No guest on opening and closing week(except immediate family)
6.No four wheelers
7.No stalk hunting members go to stand signed out and return the  most  unobtrusive way.
That about covers it mostly everything else is commen sense and good judgement.
The cost is $3500 to $3700 per year depending on cost to plant greenfeilds and fertilizer plus approximatly $900 per year to pay for owned assets which includes 3 bedroom 2 bath facility with large poarch and fireplace(lodgeing for members and guest on the property) plus approximatley 80 tripod and ladder stands. This $900 will only apply for the next 3 years as the note will be satiafied and then only maint and operations fee will be assessd($3500/$3700). You will be on fifth owner of assets. Hope this gives you enough info.


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 12, 2007)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 12, 2007)

How many acres? Is it security deeded in percentages to the share owners??

Usually there is a buy in and then an annual upkeep.

Is the $3500 annually both the buy in and the upkeep?
If so what portion of that goes towards the buy in and what would be the total to buy the share of property deed outright and then just pay the upkeep from there on out??


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 12, 2007)

*Buy out*

Sorry for not being clear the buy-out is for the home ,stands and other assets at the bank (Camden National). We owe 12 k and try to reduce the note by 4k each year. The $3500/$3700 is for the lease payment,power,phone and cost of planting green feilds,fertilizer,seed,labor,insurance on dwelling and property etc; There is approximatly 1600 acres with 16 green feilds. We have a long term lease on the property and have had it for 20+ years. I wish it included the land but it regretfully it does not. Hope this helps Thanks


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 17, 2007)

*Bump*

ttt


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 19, 2007)

*pm returned*

pm returned


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 19, 2007)

*pm returned*

pm returned


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 22, 2007)

*pm returned*

pm returned


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 23, 2007)

*pm returned*

pm returned


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 23, 2007)

*pm returned*

pm returned  to hoghunter1


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 25, 2007)

*pm returned*

pm returned


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 30, 2007)

I was born and raised in Camden, I'm sure theres some bruisers floating around over there.  This wouldn't be Hollis Curl's property by any chance would it?


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 30, 2007)

*Gees Bend*

No but real close. I hunt with Mark and Russ Bozeman over there alot.


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 2, 2007)

Russ Bozeman, Yep I used to be good friends with his son Will.  He got me out of a fix with the law one time way back when.  I know the property your talking about, never been on it but I've heard tell of it.  Some of the Greatest Whitetail hunting in the country in Wilcox county.


----------



## tuffenough (Oct 3, 2007)

*Sometimes It Helps To Know A Good Lawyer!*

Russ is a good guy just wish some of these other guys on here realized how good a place to hunt it is!  We need one more member to make ends meet. You would'nt by any chance be the guy that use to work with Keith Brink?


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, Thats me.  I remember he said he hunted with someone is Gee's Bend.  Wish I needed a club, but we got 800 acre's from Possum Bend to Oak Hill to Furman.   So not much need in getting in a club.


----------



## tuffenough (Oct 9, 2007)

*Nice Looking Blue Tick*

Yeah Keith came over and hunted with us he shot a nice buck arround 22" inside only one problem Keith ain't no math major and I guess could'nt count to eight (smile/grin)I used to do alot of coon hunting years ago. I had a couple of treeing walkers and a english whole lotta fun.


----------



## brinkf350 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Cain't Count!*

Yeah; But he was WIDE!  I was countin Alabama style!
Seriously though folks, Having hunted this club as a guest a couple of times, if you can afford to join a club for this money you won't go wrong.


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 15, 2007)

brinkf350 said:


> Yeah; But he was WIDE!  I was countin Alabama style!
> Seriously though folks, Having hunted this club as a guest a couple of times, if you can afford to join a club for this money you won't go wrong.



what Keith was trying to say was Auburn style.

free bump for my buddy.

hey Chris can ya loan a fella about $4000.00 
I can count as high as ten given enough time and usually miss anyway.  

really folks I have never hunted the place but can attest to the bruisers Chris and company bring out of there. wish I had the time and money he wouldn't be looking for someone to fill that last spot!!!
this is a prime oppurtunity for someone.


----------



## tuffenough (Oct 18, 2007)

*Thanks Keith and John*

Thanks guys for the plug!! John you have an open invitation to come hunt as my guest and for that matter so does Keith.


----------



## tuffenough (Oct 24, 2007)

*Bump*

btt


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 25, 2007)

I was raised in the Black Belt area of Alabama and am very familiar with the Camden area.  The Black belt is called that because of it's rich, dark, and extremely fertile soil.  This also makes it great for soy beans and similar crops, all of which deer feast on.  The Black belt is fast becoming a haven for corporate hunting ranches (because of the excellent hunting).  If you want to hunt some of the best land possible, this would be a great place to hunt.  (I can hunt for free in Selma).


----------



## tuffenough (Nov 4, 2007)

*Thanks David*

Thanks for the plug.


----------



## tuffenough (Dec 5, 2007)

*Bump*

ttt


----------

